# Ultegra 6600 Shifters compatible with 6700 derailluers???



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

I have one of my bikes setup with older model ST-6600 Ultegra shifters and newer 6700 front and rear derailleurs. The shifting works but not as smooth as i would like. Don't get me wrong it shifts fine except for the middle gears along my cassette. Sometimes it won't slip into the right cog unless I tap the level just a little bit. 

Anyhow, I've been able to get a complete 5700 105 group (except for the shifters) for dirt cheap and plan to build another bike. I'd like to save a bit more money and get another 6600 set of shifters for this newer 5700 front/rear derailleur. I'm curious if anyone else has any issue with this setup. Basically I'll have two bikes setup with new 6700 on one bike and 5700 front and rear derailleurs on another bike except for the shifters which will both be ultegra ST-6600. Are the 5600/6600 shifters really not 100% compatible with the newer 5700/6700 derailleurs? Shimano says so but based on my experience they work but not super smooth but i only have one bike setup this way with the potential of a second. I'm not the best mechanic in the world so I'm hoping someone else can chime in if they've seen this or have this.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes they work without issues. Installed quite a few 6700 RDs with 6600 and 5600 shifters. 

If they didn't have any compatibility, then they should still be making the F & R derailleurs in the 5600/6600/7800 styles. But they don't.

Now when you installed the new derailleurs, did you use new cables and housings? If the cables are still original or have time/miles on them, might be a good time to replace them.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

As frdfandc posted, they will work together very nicely. The 6700 components are backwards compatible with the Shimano 10-sp stuff; 5600/6600/7800, with the one exception of 7900 front derailleurs. They use a different pull ratio and have to be used with 7900 front shifter.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I was running a 6700 R/D with 6600G shifters on my cross bike without issues. It works fine.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

For what it's worth I doubt the slight shifting problem you're having now has anything to do with compatibility.

Sounds like something a really minor adjustment would take care of or perhaps your cassette is worn out.


----------

